
PSA: Chrome 60 Killed Data URLs - leesalminen
https://bugs.chromium.org/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=751135
======
leesalminen
Just thought I'd mention this. We started getting reports from users today
when trying to generate a PDF. We were using window.open with a data URL.

Switched to blobs now.

